# 87 Quantum Syncro Project Now Parts Car



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

My 87 QSW 5-speed that I was bringing back to service suffered a tree fall and is now a parts car in zip 12165. Has an unused OE mid muffler with the long pipes and rear muffler. Engine overheated and needs head/gasket work before it got parked. Fan switch gone. Nice Blaupunkt radio and AR aluminum wheels. I'm interested in seeing it go as a whole for $800. Note that I will check in every other day.


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*Link to 87 Quantum Syncro Pics*

Pics apparently did not post. Here is a link: http://photobucket.com/87QSW5-speedPartsCar


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

be interested in the Shift Boot and all 4 window scrappers..


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*Now Being Parted*

Update on this car. Parting of this car began with things that are accessible without a lift or preventing it from being towed around. For pics of the car and parts already out (those labeled sold are gone) please see pics at: http://s1245.beta.photobucket.com/user/resourcerer/library/
Password: VWVortex

The photo library will be updated with additional parts as they are pulled, or you can request and bid on parts by private message. Parts will be confirmed to you in email with pics and shipping costs after we connect on email. Payment will be by Paypal. I am not a yard or business doing this, but an enthusiast who would rather see my car restoration project recycled than trashed for scrap after a tree fell on it. So the progress is sometimes slow and subject to other priorities, but is ethical, careful and thorough. Parts that are already pulled will ship quickly, but I'll ask for patience on those that have not yet been pulled. 



bimrpwr said:


> be interested in the Shift Boot and all 4 window scrappers..


Thanks for your interest, but I am not parting it out at this time. Looking to sell it as-is so that the next person has the options and the car moves all at once for a fair amount rather than sit around being picked at.


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

Car is gone. I bought it and stripped it and sold most parts. More Quantums, a Fox wagon, and 2 MK2 Jettas are now happy in this ones sacrifice.


----------

